# Water spots on basement ceiling



## Cwcoomer (Apr 20, 2011)

A little confused at home tonight. I finished my basement 3 years ago, I have a good idea of what's above the drywall ceiling and what's in the floor joists and where. House was built in '03 so not a lot of mystery like you find in older places sometimes. I can see between the joist in some places from an unfinished section of the basement. Anyhow, I found fresh water spots (small) on the ceiling tonight. No supply or waste lines within , I'd say, 10 feet. Haven't had time to do much inspection due to time restraints. Anyone have suggestion on where to start? BTW: it's been raining cats and dogs, flood warning out for the second time this week.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you have an HVAC unit? If so, do you know where the condensate line is routed? I've seen those cause problems before.


----------



## Cwcoomer (Apr 20, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> Do you have an HVAC unit? If so, do you know where the condensate line is routed? I've seen those cause problems before.


Yes. I've had that multiple times at the stores I service. My air handler is on the second level and is no where in the vicinity of the water spots.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

You said it's been raining a lot. Have you peeked up in the attic to see if you can find any water intrusion? How are the roof boots around the vent pipes? I've seen those fall apart in less than 8 years.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

RemodelGA said:


> You said it's been raining a lot. Have you peeked up in the attic to see if you can find any water intrusion? How are the roof boots around the vent pipes? I've seen those fall apart in less than 8 years.


That's what I say too.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Just for the heck of it what do ya say we check the referigator anyway.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

go dart said:


> Just for the heck of it what do ya say we check the referigator anyway.


Got any good beer in there? :whistling


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

RemodelGA said:


> Got any good beer in there? :whistling


Thats awesome


----------



## Cwcoomer (Apr 20, 2011)

I think there is a bud light someone left from thanksgiving. You guys can fight over it. 
Upon further inspection I see water dripping through where a nail is coming through the subfloor (OSB) This is within 3-4' of the kitchen sink and dishwasher on the floor above. And within 3' of the exterior of the home. Nothing leaking in the plumbing. No kid spills either. I'm confused.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

What is directly above the nail. And can you examine the floor/ subfloor from there. Just because it's coming through where the nails are doesn't mean it isn't originating elsewhere and that's the easiest penetration to go through. 

Did you check your roof boots in the attic? This is best done during the day when you would be able to see daylight around where the pipes go up through the roof.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would bet on dishwasher leaking I just had a kitchen remodel and we found the dishwasher was leaking for years, the other owner just covered over the old floor, so when we pulled up flooring we found black mold between floors and sub floor was soaked, I put in new dishwasher, I found the supply line they put in was pinched so it would drip while it was running. cut bad end off, added new compression fitting all is good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cwcoomer (Apr 20, 2011)

I took the plate off the bottom of the dishwasher and watched it run a fill and drain cycle and didn't see anything dripping. I haven't completely ruled that out though. The rain is easing up, so I'll beable to see if that had anything to do with it over the next few days.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have seen water travel from one side of the home to the other before many a time. The leak may not be anywhere near wear you are looking. Perhaps over night shut of you main water and in the morning see ifyou still have pressure in the system. If you don't then you know it's something in the system then do the same thing again but shut to each appliance valve each night.


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

My tenant had their new fridge leak for 2 years. Installed by the big box store. Rotted a hole in floor.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

double-check you didn't put a brad nail through a waterline if you did trim?


----------



## Cwcoomer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. Had a dryer weather day and the entire area is bone dry. Running the dish washer now to see if that causes anything. Looking at it closer i saw a plunge cut in the sub floor where the water was coming through. Not sure how rain water could get in that way?


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Chances are it's leaking on your kitchen vent stack. It could run down that pipe, the bead of water hits a bend in the pipe and drips onto your floor (in the wall), and puddles. Eventually it finds the channel in your floor and makes its way out that nail hole?

Water is lazy... even lazier than self-leveling cement... dont ask ;-)


----------

